
NASA publishes unblured photo of French military camp - JeanMarcS
https://eol.jsc.nasa.gov/DatabaseImages/ESC/large/ISS060/ISS060-E-36932.JPG
======
JeanMarcS
Photo is from Captieux firearm field, taken by Christina H Koch from ISS.

Source: [https://m.nextinpact.com/brief/une-astronaute-de-la-nasa-
pub...](https://m.nextinpact.com/brief/une-astronaute-de-la-nasa-publie-des-
photos-d-une-base-militaire-depuis-l-iss-9818.htm)

